

IPhone 5 is Exactly what Apple Should Release - mtsmedly
http://www.runthereset.com/2012/09/iphone-5-thoughts_13.html

======
Quizzy
I want a better enterprise security environment similar to Blackberry's. More
business level productivity suites can be collaborative within a company if
only the OS could support it. This is where Win8 holds most promise. Apple
will retain market share with hipsters, girls and grandma, but power users are
looking elsewhere. Nothing wrong with that.

~~~
sarvinc
Admittedly I know nothing of "business level productivity suites," but why
would you think that WP8 holds the most promise? Judging by WP7, which I've
been using for 2 months now, I would imagine WP8 hold no promise. I'd also
imagine that apps like Glassboard hold the most promise.

------
mdonahoe
This. None of the later iphone releases were revolution or amazing. The press
is just bored of steady progress.

3G- new case, 3G, gps

3GS- faster. Better camera?

4- retina display

4s - Siri.

5- taller screen, thinner, faster.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I wrote a blog post that addresses this in more detail.
[http://www.cocoacontrols.com/posts/punctuated-gradualism-
and...](http://www.cocoacontrols.com/posts/punctuated-gradualism-and-iphone-5)

